# SPRING BOOK SALE! Quilting, gardening, and more! LOTS!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Time for another sale &#8230; lots of quilting books in this round! Rules are the same as always: Shipping is $2 for the first book, $1 for each additional, but if you order a few I&#8217;ll estimate a charge based on the actual shipping cost. (I&#8217;m not looking to make a buck off shipping.) Shipping is by media mail in the U.S. &#8230;if you&#8217;d like them sent elsewhere, or some other way, please contact me for a shipping quote. 

Please post your selections as replies to this thread so others can see which books have been spoken for. I&#8217;ll contact you with a total price and payment info. Payment is by cash, check, money order or Paypal (please add 50 cents when using Paypal to defray costs). I try to ship within 24 hours of receiving payment! 

Abbreviations used in the listing are:
HC &#8211; hardcover
PB &#8211; paperback
pp - pages
EX- excellent condition
VG- very good condition
G- good condition
F &#8211; fair condition

As always, thanks for looking and happy reading! 

*Health*
&#8220;Folk Medicine: A Vermont Doctor&#8217;s Guide to Good Health,&#8221; by D.C. Jarvis, M.D. HC, VG-no dust jacket, 1958, 182pp. $2
&#8220;Natural Health, Natural Medicine,&#8221; by Andrew Weil, M.D. Subtitled, &#8220;A comprehensive manual for wellness and self-care.&#8221; PB, VG, 1995, 370pp. $2
&#8220;Natural Remedies: Health & Healing the Natural Way,&#8221; by Reader&#8217;s Digest Publishing. HC, VG, 1995, 158pp. $2

*Cooking*
&#8220;Savory Soups and Stews,&#8221; by Annne Egan/Rodale Press. PB, EX, 2000, 128pp. $2
&#8220;Country Tastes,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Best recipes from America&#8217;s kitchens,&#8221; by Beatrice Ojakangas. PB, G, 1998, 208pp. Good down-to-earth recipes. $2
&#8220;The Farmer&#8217;s Cookbook,&#8221; by Mitzi Ayala. Subtitled, &#8220;A collection of favorite recipes, economical meal planning methods and other tips and pointers from America&#8217;s farm kitchens.&#8221; HC, VG, 1991, 267pp. $2

*Gardening*
&#8220;Garden Way&#8217;s Joy of Gardening,&#8221; by Dick Raymond. PB, VG, 1992, 353pp. The classic vegetable garden primer! $3
&#8220;Build Your Own Greenhouse,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to construct, equip and maintain it,&#8221; by Charles D. Neal. HC, F, 1975, 130pp. $3
&#8220;Kitchen Gardens in Containers,&#8221; by Antony Atha. PB, EX, 2000, 160pp. Vegetables, fruits, herbs, etc. $3
&#8220;Gardening with Herbs,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A step-by-step project workbook,&#8221; by George Carter. HC, Ex, 1997, 112pp. $2
&#8220;Little Herb Gardens,&#8221; by Georgeanne Brennan. Subtitled, &#8220;Simple secrets for glorious gardens &#8211; indoors and out.&#8221; PB, EX, 1993, 95pp. $1
&#8220;Herbs,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Simple projects for the weekend gardener,&#8221; by George Carter. PB, EX, 2004, 112 pp. Plans for different kinds of herb gardens &#8230; nice book. $2 
&#8220;The Sage Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Flowers and foliage for health and beauty,&#8221; by Ann Lovejoy. HC, EX, 2001, 143pp. $2
&#8220;The Gardening Gamble,&#8221; by Heather Reimer and Betty Yung. PB, EX, 2005, 140pp. 22 yard makeovers with before-and-after photos. $2
&#8220;Small-Space Gardening,&#8221; by Peter Loewer. Subtitled, &#8220;How to successfully grow flowers and fruits in containers and pots.&#8221; PB, EX 2003, 240pp. $2
&#8220;Ten Gardens,&#8221; by Michael Balston. PB, EX, 2001, 105pp. Photos and essays on the gardens of English estates. $2
&#8220;Garden Planning and Design,&#8221; by P. Francis Hunt. HC, VG, 1985, 72pp. $2
&#8220;Trees of Ohio Field Guide,&#8221; by Sta Tekiela. PB, VG, 2004, 240pp. $1

*Critters* 
&#8220;First Aid for Birds,&#8221; by Tim Hawcroft. PB, EX, 1994, 94pp. Covers injuries, illnesses and care of orphan birds. $1
&#8220;Sharks,&#8221; by Doug Perrine. PB, VG, 1995, 72pp. Photos and descriptions of common varieties. $1
&#8220;Keep It Simple Series Guide to Caring for Your Horse,&#8221; by Moira C. Harris. PB, 2002, F, 288pp. All the basics of horse ownership. $2

*Quilting*
&#8220;Pretty Patchwork,&#8221; by Leslie Linsley. More than 25 projects. HC, VG, 1993, 168pp. $2
&#8220;50 Country Quilting Projects,&#8221; by Margit Echols/Rodale Press. HC, VG, 1990, 240pp. $2
&#8220;Friendship Quilts by Hand & Machine,&#8221; by Carolyn Vosburg Hall. PB, VG, 1988, 205pp. $2
&#8220;A Quilter&#8217;s Country Christmas,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More than 50 gift ideas and home decorations for the holidays,&#8221; by Leslie Linsley. HC, G, 1990, 160pp. $2
&#8220;A Patchwork Christmas,&#8221; by Margit Echols. HC, VG, 1987, 192pp. $2
&#8220;Quilted for Christmas,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A collection of festive quilts for the holidays,&#8221; by Ursula Reikes. PB, VG, 1994, 120pp $2
&#8220;America&#8217;s Best Quilting Projects,&#8221; by Mary V. Green/Rodale Press. HC, VG, 1993, 168pp. $2
&#8220;Learn Patchwork,&#8221; by Lynette-Merlin Syme. HC, VG, 1986, 64pp. $1
&#8220;Dazzling Quilts,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Easy glitz and instant glamour,&#8221; by Pamela Mostek. PB, EX, 2006, 96pp. Quilts with bling! $2
&#8220;Fast, Fun & Fabulous Quilts,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;30 terrific projects from the country&#8217;s most creative designers,&#8221; by Suzanne Nelson/Rodale Press. HC, G, 1996, 247pp. $3
&#8220;Quilted for Christmas, Book III,&#8221; by Barbara Weiland. HC, VG, 1996, 96 pp. $2
&#8220;More Quick Rotary Cutter Quilts,&#8221; by Pam Bono Designs. HC, EX, 1996, 160pp. $2
&#8220;Dutch Windmill Quilt,&#8221; from the Quilt in a Day series, by Anne Dease. PB, VG, 1995, 56pp. $1
&#8220;Fans & Flutterbys,&#8221; from the Quilt in a Day series, by Patricia Knoechel. PB, VG, 2002, 110pp. $1
&#8220;Arkansas Quilts,&#8221; by the Arkansas Quilter&#8217;s Guild, Inc. HC, G, 1988, 142pp. Photos of history and contemporary quilts and their makers. $2

*Crafts*
&#8220;A Woodcarver&#8217;s Primer,&#8221; by John Upton. PB, F, 1981, 157pp. Basic tutorial and instructions for about a dozen projects. $1
&#8220;1001 Designs for Whittling & Woodcarving,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;With over 1800 illustrations,&#8221; by E.J. Tangerman/Dover Press. PB, G, 1976, 188pp. $2
&#8220;Making Birdhouses,&#8221; by Andrew Newton-Cox. HC, EX ,1997, 64pp. Sophisticated projects &#8230; neat little book. $1
&#8220;The Bird Feeder Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to build unique bird feeders from the purely practical to the simply outrageous,&#8221; by Thom Boswell. HC, EX, 1993, 144 pp. $2
&#8220;Handmade Halloween,&#8221; by Zazel Loven/Country Living magazine. PB, EX, 1999, 112 pp. Costumes, decorations, party recipes. $2 
&#8220;Fantastic Flowerpots,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;50 creatve ways to decorate a plain pot,&#8221; by Bobbe Needham. PB, VG. 1998, 128pp. $2

*Decorating*
&#8220;Garden Junk,&#8221; by Mary Randolph Carter. HC, VG, 1997, 238pp. Decorating your home and garden with neat flea market and tag sale treasures. (I love this book!) $3
&#8220;GardenHouse,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Bringing the outdoors in,&#8221; by Bonnie Trust Dahan. HC, EX, 1999, 112pp. $2 
&#8220;At Home in the Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Creating stylish outdoor rooms,&#8221; by Becke Davis. HC, EX, 2001, 160pp. $2
&#8220;The Nook Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to create and enjoy the coziest spot in the home,&#8221; by Karen Hansgen. HC, EX, 2003, 144pp. $1
&#8221;The Fireplace Book,&#8221; by Miranda Innes. Subtitled, &#8220;Designs for the heart of the home.&#8221; HC, EX, 2000, 160pp. Neat photos! $2
&#8220;The Birdcage Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Antique birdcages for the contemporary collector,&#8221; by Leslie Garisto. HC, EX, 1992, 96 pp. Neat photos! $1

*Everything Else*
&#8220;Fireplaces and Wood Stoves,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to build, buy, install and use them,&#8221; by M.E. Daniels. HC, G, 1977, 192pp. $3
&#8220;Backpacking,&#8221; by Harvey Manning. PB, F, 1980, 414pp. Clothing, gear, food, etc. $2
&#8220;The Federalist Papers,&#8221; edited by Charles R. Kesler. PB, VG, 1999, 648pp. The writings of Hamilton, Madison and Jay. $2
&#8220;Mayflower,&#8221; by Nathaniel Philbrick. HC, VG, 2006, 461pp. History of the Plymouth Colony. $3
&#8221;South,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The last Antarctic expedition of Shackleton and the Endurance,&#8221; by Sir Ernest Shackelton. PB, 1998, 375 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Flatlanders and Ridgerunners: Folktales from the Mountains of Northern Pennsylvania,&#8221; by James York Glimm. PB, VG, 1983, 195pp. $2
&#8220;Darwin: Discovering the Tree of Life,&#8221; by Niles Eldredge. HC, EX, 2005, 256pp. $2
&#8220;Lies My Teacher Told Me,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Everything your American history textbook got wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, G, 1995, 372pp. Fun book! $2
&#8220;Lies Across America: What Our Historic Sites Get Wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, 1999, 473 pp., G (some writing inside cover &#8211; otherwise fine). $2


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I want the Cowboy Hat book! And Garden Home, Creating an urban haven. Thanks


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You got 'em!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

&#8220;Feasting on Free Wild Edibles,&#8221; by Bradford Angier. Subtitled, &#8220;More than 500 ways to banquet on nature&#8217;s bounty.&#8221; HC, retired library book, F, 1969, 285pp. This is a neat book! $3
&#8220;Stalking the Wild Asparagus,&#8221; by Euell Gibbons. Eating from Nature, including mushrooms, nuts, wild plants, herbal medicines, etc. HC, 1968, F &#8211; no dust jacket, and book is pretty beat-up, but still contains lots of useful information. $2


I'd like these two if still available, please.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Winter greens.
The Lavendar Garden
Pleasures of the cottage garden
Country Home Book of Herbs
Frome vines to Wine. I'll take these,Willow.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I would likeWelder's handbook 3.00, complete tractor's bible 2.00, the celts 2.00, celtic tradition, 1.00 more to follow, and will pay by paypal


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

American best quilting by karen costello 2.00, 101 patchwork patterns, ruby mckim,2.00, am country scrap quilts, fons & porter 2.00, great little quilts eleanor levie 2.00, hook, line hole 1.00, Better homes & garden creative am. quilting, 2.00. You can message me the total for paypal, and please enclose the postage total with the book total. have been watching for a good deal like this. Thanks Shirley


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I defanitely want the kaleideoscope quilts & treasury of patchwork borders. I am going so see if I can figure out what else is left--I may add another or 2.

Ok, want to add on a few more:

American Country Scraps
Debbie Mumm Floral Inspiration
More quick Country Quilting

And from the decorating scetion: Garden Rooms!

Thanks! Let me know if they are available, and a total


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Just got home from work ... you all will have PMs shortly!

I have cleaned up the list now to delete all the books that have been spoken for!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Please: 
Garden Junk
At Home in the Garden
Flatlanders and Ridgerinners Joan


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I got a payment made. I sent a separate email with my address. Thank you so much, and I am looking forward to my new to me books. Busladyaka Shirley Jasper


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

"Arkansas Quilts" has been spoken for now.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Willow, my books arrived on Saturday, and they are all wonderful--thanks so much!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I receivd my books today, and they are also wonderful. What a bargain, thank you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You are welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

My books arrived today. Thank you so much!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Books came today, Great Deal!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Glad to hear they made it!

Still lots of good ones left folks ...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

All of the quilting books have been sold now. Thanks!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

These have been spoken for too:
âGardening with Herbs,â subtitled, âA step-by-step project workbook,â by George Carter. HC, Ex, 1997, 112pp. $2

âHerbs,â subtitled, âSimple projects for the weekend gardener,â by George Carter. PB, EX, 2004, 112 pp. Plans for different kinds of herb gardens â¦ nice book. $2


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> âGarden Wayâs Joy of Gardening,â by Dick Raymond. PB, VG, 1992, 353pp. The classic vegetable garden primer! $3


Sold, thanks


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

If available I'd like the following:


Build Your Own Greenhouse
Making Birdhouses
The Bird Feeder Book


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks Karen! They'll be in the mail today.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Received my books today. Oh my, so much eye candy. Thanks


----------

